# furniture



## wardolly (May 29, 2014)

Hi, we are in the process of completing on the purchase of a holiday home near Coral Bay. I'm keen to establish the names and locations of some potential furniture stores that I can visit on my next trip with a view to ordering the furniture we need. We've bought a three bedroomed unfurnished villa (although white goods were included). I know about Ikea and also Steptoes in Paphos but wondered whether people had other suggestions. We want good quality stuff but not expensive italian imports! Out taste tends to be leather sofas, wooden furniture (although not pine). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

There is a place in Paphos ...Salvage Warehouse Cyprus 21 Apostolou Pavlou Paphos 8049 Cyprus 00357 99090002. ( they are on facebook also ) If I'm not allowed to name the furniture place then please delete the info i have no affiliation with this company


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

Home Market on the Anavargos Road (near the international school) does some nice furniture, reasonably priced and very helpful people (always ask for a discount) - we got a lovely dining table and chairs from there for a very good price.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi
> 
> Home Market on the Anavargos Road (near the international school) does some nice furniture, reasonably priced and very helpful people (always ask for a discount) - we got a lovely dining table and chairs from there for a very good price.


Yes the home market in Anavargos has some nice stuff and the staff are very friendly and helpful. Its a great place as it has most things you would need, not just furniture.


----------



## wardolly (May 29, 2014)

gasman1065 said:


> There is a place in Paphos ...Salvage Warehouse Cyprus 21 Apostolou Pavlou Paphos 8049 Cyprus 00357 99090002. ( they are on facebook also ) If I'm not allowed to name the furniture place then please delete the info i have no affiliation with this company


Many thanks for the information. sorry if I've asked for information that I shouldn't have but I will only have a few days in Cyprus on my next visit so need to get myself organised!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

We bought our stuff from Steptoes - great price and great service. I would recommend them and would definitely use them again. 

They have been also been selling the same style of furniture for quite some time now too which is great for those people wanting to go back and purchase additional bit and pieces at a later date. (like what we did).


----------



## AmieP (Jun 3, 2014)

You might also want to try the sale room at Yeroskipou and I think another place is called " the furniture cave" Kato Paphos. Not new but some very good quality furniture and additional items. I keep a look out whenever I'm in Paphos.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Is it better to buy locally than pay to ship stuff over from Europe as we will be retiring at the end of the year, especally as most places for sale seem to be furnished?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Davetheeagle said:


> Is it better to buy locally than pay to ship stuff over from Europe as we will be retiring at the end of the year, especally as most places for sale seem to be furnished?


Unless you have some favourite or pretty new stuff it is probably better to sell large items and buy here. I know that furniture is a bit more expensive here (although in the last cou0ple of years prices have gone down) but take into consideration the cost of shipping and the fact that your Uk stuff might not look right in a Cyprus house.

As you say many ( in fact most) resales are sold fully furnished so you can take your time to replace anything you don't like.

Also of course if you do not yet have a property here you don't know what will look right in whatever you buy.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Many thanks,

we have an idea of what and where we want, we will be over in September to view and start purchase process. What is the current mortgage situation? We will have around €80K to play with but want to possible purchase something with additional rental potential or a 2nd apartment for rentals.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Davetheeagle said:


> Many thanks,
> 
> we have an idea of what and where we want, we will be over in September to view and start purchase process. What is the current mortgage situation? We will have around €80K to play with but want to possible purchase something with additional rental potential or a 2nd apartment for rentals.


My husband was talking to our bank manager yesterday checking on the mortgage situation for some clients and he was told that the situation hasn't eased up yet and is unlikely to do so for some time. You need at least 50% down payment and solid proof of your ability to repay. Even then the banks are still very reluctant to give mortgages. All of our sales in the past two years have been cash purchases.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Davetheeagle said:


> Many thanks,
> 
> we have an idea of what and where we want, we will be over in September to view and start purchase process. What is the current mortgage situation? We will have around €80K to play with but want to possible purchase something with additional rental potential or a 2nd apartment for rentals.


To get a mortgage you need to purchase a property with title deeds and have at least 50% deposit. Also checks to make sure you can repay are very stringent these days.

If you purchase off plan from a developer you don't need title deeds of course but with the problems many developers have these days with some owing many millions to the banks it is in my opinion very risky to buy from developers as the bank could reposses at any time if the title deeds for the land are still in the developers name and you could lose your property.


----------



## Cbartram (Apr 10, 2014)

AmieP said:


> You might also want to try the sale room at Yeroskipou and I think another place is called " the furniture cave" Kato Paphos. Not new but some very good quality furniture and additional items. I keep a look out whenever I'm in Paphos.


If you venture into Larnaca there is a shop that sells discounted UK furniture  It sells leather sofas as well.as beds outdoor furniture and even baby stuff. We have just bought a bed and a kiddie carseat for our grandchild for 200 Euro.1t sells discounted future from Argos,John Lewis and M &S. The address.67 Arteidos Ave. Telephone 24400089. Web addresses.ukfurniturecyprus.com


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Cbartram said:


> If you venture into Larnaca there is a shop that sells discounted UK furniture  It sells leather sofas as well.as beds outdoor furniture and even baby stuff. We have just bought a bed and a kiddie carseat for our grandchild for 200 Euro.1t sells discounted future from Argos,John Lewis and M &S. The address.67 Arteidos Ave. Telephone 24400089. Web addresses.ukfurniturecyprus.com


I don*t know if the shop still exist, at least the web seems to be gone


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

NEW TO YOU in Paphos has some really nice things in, on the right from Debenhams roundabout into town, past the fire station before the Makarios head statue.


----------

